# How to process 35mm film at home



## ozcarr

Hello, I'm a beginer photographer and I have many many rolls of film that i would like to process to get the negative. I wil then digitize the negatives in a scanner. So, all i really need to know is how to process the film at home or how to set up a procesing lab at home. Will this be too expensive or is there a an afordable way of doing it? After all, all I need is the negatives. Thanks in advance for your help.
-Oz


----------



## deanimator

Hi and welcome.

Your films...black & white or colour?

And do you intend to continue with film?


----------



## ann

developing black and white negatives at home is easy and cheap.

color is more complicated, b asically due to temperature colors.

check ilfords' website, they have a pdf file with a "how to develop a roll of film with a list of all the equipment one would need.

most can be found on ebay or even new it isn't a huge out put of money.

you will need a changing bag or a room that is completely dark for loading the film on a reel and then placing it in a tank. After that, everything can be done under room light.  You will need to find a nice quiet place for hanging and drying the film. Quiet meaning, not a lot of foot traffic, that stirs up dust which is not a good thing for wet negatives.  A bathroom will do, or there are other ways and DIY ways to hang  the film over night for drying.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

An affordable way of processing films? yeah, ebay is your friend here!

Loads of processing tanks, spirals & sundries very cheap.  One thing I would say though is don't be even tempted to buy oput of date chemicals through ebay.  Much better to goto your local shop & buy them fresh & new.

Follow ann's reccomendation of the Ilford guide to processing your own films & check out some of the posts in the Darkroom section here.  

I really hope film photography isn't alternative photography just yet! :cry:


----------



## windrivermaiden

PlasticSpanner said:


> I really hope film photography isn't alternative photography just yet! :cry:


 

I second that emotion!!!


----------



## ontforkicks

third it.


----------



## julz

hm, i remember when i was processing my film at home. nightmare.  u can find out if u can rent out a dark room, like in belfast we can rent out dark rooms and they have all the facilities, but yeah if u never done it before u probably better doing a test film so u dont ruin your proper ones. 
 plus i didnt have a drying cabinet and all my films dried with water marks on them, it wasnt very noticeable but still annoying.


----------

